# DIY Light Fixture?



## HockiumGuru (May 2, 2008)

I am looking for directions to make a light fixture for my 20g tank, preferably a 2 bulb flourescent fixture, however I am open to any ideas.

If you have a link or written instructions that would be great!
Does anyone have any personal experiences regarding things to avoid and such?


----------



## grim (Mar 13, 2008)

i used directions from this link built by another forum member 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ects/45208-diy-mod-perfecto-10-gal-light.html and this is what i came up without a reflector for now


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

I did similar for my 10G, converted from T8 fluorescent to 2x 20w screw in bulbs. I used aluminum reflective tape and 44oz plastic cups for the reflector.









You can also look into ODNO to force more watts through your current bulb and or an extra bulb if you choose


----------



## wrkucera (Jan 6, 2008)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...2688-journal-75-gallon-diy-projects-lots.html

Sonaps made a gorgeous canopy/light fixture design. Just scale it down for your 20.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

check out ahsupply.com


----------



## carl8232 (May 8, 2007)

Grim,
What did you use to mount the fixtures?


----------



## grim (Mar 13, 2008)

i used threaded nipples to attach all the sockets to the hood the outer two are directly attached to the hood the inner two are attached to a exhaust hanger bracket i had laying around that i bent into an L then drilled two holes in the hood cause i didn't have any nuts or bolts and i attached the bracket to the hood with a zip tie the nipples and the sockets were both bought at home depo this is the directions i followed on how to make the hood courtesy of hoppycalif http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ects/45208-diy-mod-perfecto-10-gal-light.html


----------



## CraigL83 (Jun 6, 2008)

this was an old DIY hood i built...I used everything possible. T5HO lamps, 250 watt HQI Metal Halides, and LED's...If you are still thinking of building your own light id be happy to walk you through it.


----------

